# Walking stick with alpine spike



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Ceder walking stick with alpine spike I made this one for myself when I'm walking looking for arrowheads the spike can be used to flip them out of the ground. My daughter seen it and she wants one.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice job Randy. It will be a good stick for the woods.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice! I've always wanted to use alpine spikes. How did you attach it?


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Batakali said:


> Very nice! I've always wanted to use alpine spikes. How did you attach it?


 it came with small brass nails I also used some gorilla glue to help secure it


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice looking stick Randy.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Like it and a good idea. Find many points in your area? Back when I was a youngster there was one particular rise in one of the local fields that every spring when the farmer disked the field we would find arrow and spear points. I was told the hill was often used as a Native American encampment site as it was the highest point along the edge of the Grand Kankakee Marsh in that area.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

MJC4 said:


> Like it and a good idea. Find many points in your area? Back when I was a youngster there was one particular rise in one of the local fields that every spring when the farmer disked the field we would find arrow and spear points. I was told the hill was often used as a Native American encampment site as it was the highest point along the edge of the Grand Kankakee Marsh in that area.


 I'm In a 12,000 acre hunting club and there are some clear cuts on in and green patchs for deer I find my arrowheads walking them and have found a few nice ones over the years.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Looks good, just watch the feet :-0


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice, I like the tip on it. I just collected a dry cedar stick this weekend - my first. I usually go for the hardwoods but this one is both strong and light.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Rodnogdog said:


> Nice, I like the tip on it. I just collected a dry cedar stick this weekend - my first. I usually go for the hardwoods but this one is both strong and light.


 this one light and strong got another one like it going to make one for my daughter


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice, most cedars I find are too whippy.


----------

